
Spokane police spend approximately $320,000 on body camera storage per year - thomasjudge
https://www.krem.com/article/news/investigations/spokane-police-spend-approximately-320000-on-body-camera-storage-per-year/293-1a9d05ef-42f1-4c11-805a-1219ad9456e2
======
ConcernedCoder
Is that too much? How much is it worth to us to have at least a chance at
oversight for peace officers? I think if it saves one life, it's worth it.

~~~
mmcwilliams
The product they seem to be using is Axon enterprises “Evidence.com” which
details some features here:
[https://www.axon.com/products/evidence](https://www.axon.com/products/evidence)

I think that there is some potential for oversight, but I don’t see any clear
language denoting citizen access or FOIA compliance. What I do see is tools
for metadata tagging and procecutorial access.

What concerns me is that these huge centralized services will grow to be
something akin to license plate scanners, but for faces and with the ability
to walk around and into private spaces.

------
eberkund
That doesn't sound that outrageous. AWS S3 would come to close to $50k/yr for
that amount of data and presumably this body camera footage storage company
provides some additional value beyond just raw data storage that is
encapsulated in that cost.

~~~
TaylorGood
An extra $270k in additional value?

~~~
londons_explore
Video transcoding and a UI to scan through, categorize, tag, etc. sounds
pretty valuable.

Who knows - it might integrate with case tracking software and do speech to
text and semantic search etc.

------
reilly3000
Spokane’s history of recent, overt racism and brutality from its police force
earned them need for such an expense. Otto Zhem, racial profiling, and a cover
up culture essentially mandated the body cameras.

------
jmpman
The video is landing in Azure storage. I’m sure Evidence.com is making a good
margin on the service. They were offering free body cameras to police forces,
in the old razor/blade model.

------
bearbox
Why not use Google Drive ? It offers unlimited storage for businesses.

~~~
brianwawok
Unlimited doesn’t mean what you think it does.

~~~
colejohnson66
It’s unlimited until you abuse it in most cases

~~~
brianwawok
What do you think storing PBs of video for an entire police department is?

------
phonon
Doesn't seem so bad...it provides a lot more than "dumb storage" for $89 a
month.

[https://axon.cdn.prismic.io/axon%2F4f80e99a-b5d6-414e-bcd8-d...](https://axon.cdn.prismic.io/axon%2F4f80e99a-b5d6-414e-bcd8-d5fb3d5d52da_program+card+-+axon+plans.pdf)

